# Nik



## Sodapop (Aug 16, 2013)

The Nik suite looks like a really good buy at $139. Does anyone have a comment for its use as a supplement to LR5?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 16, 2013)

I think LR is quite versatile and there is little need for a third party tools for External editing.  Having said that, I own the NIK collection and have found it useful for enhancing photo.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 16, 2013)

I use it quite a bit. ColorFX has some useful tools. The sharpen tools are pretty good too. I don't use Define as the noise reduction in LR is great anyway.

The best tool in my opinion is SilverFX it does the best B&W effects in the business. If your into B&W it's worth the $139 just for that.


----------



## Skasol (Aug 16, 2013)

You really can't go wrong with $139. It's a great set at a great price. I own it and use it on lr5


----------



## openshadows (Aug 16, 2013)

Viveza is a really great tool I have used for years with PS.  Silver effects is very good as are several filters in Color effects pro. I tend too use these more with PS than LR but that is more by habit.


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it is a good buy for the price.  BW conversion is a strength (IMHO)


----------



## RAHAlpha (Aug 20, 2013)

_I think the whole Nik suite is great and very useful.Though I don't go into a Nik plugin with every image, when I do I'm never disappointed.__ A couple examples: I am trying to get better at HDR and think HDR Efex Pro 2 is pretty fantastic (with a little LR 5.2 before and/or after). Also, Color Efex Pro 4 has so many possibilities. On landscapes I almost always run through that one and use the tonal contrast filter, and often add the polarization filter. I think Define might do just a slightly better job than LR 5.2 but that's a subjective observation.
Re the whole suite: I highly recommend it. _


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Think I will give Nik a try. Now for the dumb questions. Does Nik require a lot of drive space and does it load just link other photoshop type programs? Also, is LR 5.2 out in a final issue or is it still under beta testing.

 regards

soda


----------



## clee01l (Aug 20, 2013)

NIK installs mostly as a Edit-In function and appears in the Edit-In submenu. The exception to that is HDR Efex Pro which is installed as an Export plugin (since it acts upon multiple files at once).  The HDR Efex package does not require much in the way of disk space.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2013)

Sodapop said:


> Also, is LR 5.2 out in a final issue or is it still under beta testing.




It's a release candidate, so it isn't officially 'final' yet, but it's less buggy than the 5.0 release


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Victoria. Should I download now (would like to), or wait until it is officially released, or does it not make any difference?

soda


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2013)

You're pretty safe to go ahead.


----------



## RAHAlpha (Aug 20, 2013)

_Re the Nik install, with mine (LR 4.4, then LR 5 Beta, then 5 then 5.2) all the Nik plugins worked as "edit in" though you can also export to HDR Pro. If you haven't used Nik before, I'd suggest that, when the option pops up, you select "edit a copy with LR adjustments". That's because it will make a tiff, then re-import it when you're done, and there is no history. However, you can still go back to the history on the original. I use a little naming convention that adds "Nik'd" to the old file name on the new, Nik'd copy. That way, back in the library, I can easily identify which is which. 
Enjoy Nik._


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your help everyone. I have just downloaded it and it is installed. I usually get the boxed version of programs and this time an direct download was the first for me. Which raises a lot of questions for me, the foremost being "what if I get a new computer or have to reload for any reason?" Can I download the program a second time and is that trickey?  All new to me, a bit nervous. Any suggestions regarding tutorials for these neat looking plugs?

sincerely

soda


----------



## wianb (Aug 20, 2013)

There's no need to download again, just keep a copy of the original download (and back it up).


----------



## wianb (Aug 20, 2013)

Some tutorials here http://edknepleyphoto.com/2013/04/05/googles-nik-collection-tutorials/


----------



## clee01l (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes you can always download in these cases. In order to have a valid licensed copy you need the license key provided at purchase. I d/l'd the Nik collection on two different machines for both of my licensed copies of LR


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 20, 2013)

Working witth silver efex pro 2. It is not responding. worked ok once now just a grayed out screen and a "not responding" message. Help please!

Edited post. Sent from panel instead of grid and it worked. Is this normal.? And I promise I will get a book!

soda


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 21, 2013)

wianb said:


> There's no need to download again, just keep a copy of the original download (and back it up).




Not real savvy when it comes to backing up a plugin, so forgive some questions that expose this weakness. Have learned to proceed with caution and advice in matters like this. The Nik suit is downloaded and now resides on my hard drive. What is the best way to back it up and keep a copy as suggested? Make a CD, external drive, both?  Does the opportunity exist to download the plugin from the creator as as I originally did from the email that was sent to me after I purchased it online? Is as long as the email exist on my computer, or is there a time limit or limit to the number of times I can download? This is the first time I have ever purchased a downloaded program, before always bought boxed programs  (Note: Nik is working great so far!!)

Can't tell you folks how lost I would be without your constant help.

soda


----------



## Den (Aug 21, 2013)

Just make sure you keep a copy (in a safe place) of your license #. If you ever needed to download the program again, you will have that!


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 21, 2013)

I downloaded and did not get a boxed version. Do you know how I get a license # from the download??


----------



## Den (Aug 21, 2013)

Should be in your email from when you purchased it. Or is this just a download trial?


----------



## wianb (Aug 21, 2013)

Now I am confused! I am almost 100% sure that when I purchased the Google Nik collection all I got was an email with a download link .. no serial number


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 21, 2013)

Just talked to Google via phone. (Never thought it could happen, but a nice, live person, was on) They said that there was no license anymore of tag number. They have on their records that you ordered and received it and all that was needed was to let them know that you needed to download-again. No problem.The phone number was on the Google website that you ordered from under "contact by telephone."

Thanks for your responses

soda


----------



## Adam Rich (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a BIG believer in the Nik Suite. For B&W conversions, it allows me to rapidly look through different "looks" to get close to what I've envisioned, and then fine-tune the image to exactly what I want. Also, Define is MUCH better at noise reduction than LR. I have to be picky, as I do a lot of high ISO work (Canon 5D Mk III) and my clients use my images for large prints. Color Efex Pro is powerful, but I find that I don't like for the processing to be that overwhelming. The tonal contrast, however is very useful for mechanical (I do quite a bit of airplane photography) and architectural work.


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 16, 2013)

The Nik suite looks like a really good buy at $139. Does anyone have a comment for its use as a supplement to LR5?


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 23, 2013)

Adam Rich said:


> I'm a BIG believer in the Nik Suite. For B&W conversions, it allows me to rapidly look through different "looks" to get close to what I've envisioned, and then fine-tune the image to exactly what I want. Also, Define is MUCH better at noise reduction than LR. I have to be picky, as I do a lot of high ISO work (Canon 5D Mk III) and my clients use my images for large prints. Color Efex Pro is powerful, but I find that I don't like for the processing to be that overwhelming. The tonal contrast, however is very useful for mechanical (I do quite a bit of airplane photography) and architectural work.



I am impressed with it so far but obviously have not even scratched the surface. Can't wait to get into it more!


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 24, 2013)

clee01l said:


> NIK installs mostly as a Edit-In function and appears in the Edit-In submenu. The exception to that is HDR Efex Pro which is installed as an Export plugin (since it acts upon multiple files at once).  The HDR Efex package does not require much in the way of disk space.



Got nik and looks like a real god plugin. Just wondering, Silver Efex Pro 2 is really slow to respond when an adjustment is made. Anyone know why?

as ever

soda


----------



## Adam (Aug 24, 2013)

I just used all of the default settings and didn't have any issues. I can't think of why Silver Efex Pro 2 would be slow. Maybe someone else has some ideas?


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the response Adam and all else. I think I' am going to start a new thread since this one is getting old and off the original question/statment.


----------



## Sodapop (Oct 16, 2013)

*Silver Efex works!*



Sodapop said:


> Working witth silver efex pro 2. It is not responding. worked ok once now just a grayed out screen and a "not responding" message. Help please!
> 
> Edited post. Sent from panel instead of grid and it worked. Is this normal.? And I promise I will get a book!
> 
> soda




Thanks for all who responded to this thread. I found the problem and it is solved. It was my old slow computer. Got a new computer and all is well!

Respectfully

soda


----------

